# Makita LS1016L Sliding Mitersaw



## RandyMarine

I bought this saw 2 months ago and like you after months of research a note comparisions. I even went and looked at a Kapex just to see what 1300 dollar saw looked like.
Everything you have described is exactly what I found…this saw is soo accurate and slides so smoothly it was amazing. What I really liked is the double slide componant. it doesn't have as large of a footprint as most miter saws buit it is still larger than the Kapex. The stock blade is more than adequate for most cuts and I get very little tare out with a backer board if any at all.

Great review on a great saw…


----------



## Lenny

Nicely written review. You don't mention where you ended up buying it or how much it cost you. Sometimes we have to buy things when the need arises but I hope you got a good buy on it. Continued good luck with your new toy.


----------



## Cato

Lenny,
Bought it at Home Depot. Found lowest price on internet I could and printed it out and took it to them and asked for a price match. Saved me $70 over their asking price and I got the 90 day return policy, which can be nice to have but not necessary as it turned out.

So I got what I think was a good fair deal, kept my money local, and the saw is great so win win.


----------



## richgreer

I have an older version of the same saw. With respect to accuracy and smoothness, this saw is as good as it gets. After about 5 years of operation, it still performs like a champ.

Thanks for the excellent review.


----------



## buffalo689

I get mine tomorrow,(tues), can,t wait!..this will be my 3rd makita in 30 yrs. They last..


----------



## Cato

Randy - you mention a nice point on the modest footprint the saw takes up, and I really like the soft start feature that eliminates jostling your workpiece out of alignment.

Rich- I hope ours are running as well in 5 years as they are now. That's how it should be.

Buffalo bill- Let us know how you like it once you get her set up. I feel you will be really pleased with this saw.


----------



## Tim_456

Thanks for the review. I have the same RAS that you have in the background of this picture and I'm looking to upgrade to a slider for most of the same reasons. I wish I could get the accuracy out of my RAS but it just takes too long to set up and I never trust it. Anyway, thanks for the review, I'll take into mind all of the things you've brought up, it's a real help!


----------



## toddc

Man that is a nice looking saw. Congrats!


----------



## Cato

Hey Deke- yeah the ability to cut a 4×4 was not there because of motor interference on my old Ryobi miter as well as the RAS. A bit frustrating when you think about it that so many 10 inch saws don't have that capability.

When I did my research that was one thing that was a must have in my book.

Dust collection is still a work in progress but I am gaining ground. I have the largest dust hood that Woodcraft carried mounted temporarily on the rear of my RAS deck that you see in the picture, and the saws 1.5 inch port is also hooked into my DC line.

This is working okay, but I am either going to dismantle the RAS and just keep the deck and stand and enclose sides and back or build a rolling cart with enclosed back and sides to capture saw dust spray.


----------



## KenD

My research is pointing toward getting this saw. It is currently my leading option, and Home Depot has the best price that I've found so far. Thanks for a great review and confirming my opinion.


----------



## Royalwoodworker

How does this compare to the new Milwaukee one that came out last year? I have a 12 sliding Makita that is about 8 years old and it cuts great…...the track underneath has been stripped many times though cause of my students…kids.


----------



## Cato

I heard good things about Milwaukee when I was looking, but none of the stores had one that I could inspect, and I can't remember whether they had a 10 inch slider which was a better fit for me personally than a 12.

Bosch also has a very nice looking saw, but again at the time I the stores did not have any display models, and since then the ones I have seen were 12 inch model sliders.


----------



## Magnum

Cato & Others Here:

Thank you. Thank you. I've been jumping back and forth between the Bosch and this one. Had made up my mind after seing them both that Makita was the one. It's about $550 to $575 up here.

Then I started seeing some of these Negative Comments on Amazon and a few other places and said OH OH!! I'm not sure you can trust some of these other sites for reliable Ratings. "Fine Woodworking" gave it an Excellent Rating.

This might not be good criteria for judging a saw but the Makita just seemed to be a more "Solid" saw then the Bosch and I really liked the Dual Rails Slider and the Drive System.

So! Makita it is! Thanks guys!!

Rick


----------



## Riowood1000

I have the Makita LS1216L Sliding Mitersaw. I have to say that both saws are well worth the money.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same saw and I love it.


----------



## poya

hi guys i signed up just for this. i had a 10 inch makita about ten yrs ago i HATED it, the one with the big round base. so i bought a dewalt its not a bad saw but its not a great saw either. after a recommendation from a friend and the depot satisfaction guarantee i gave the ls 10 inch a shot. i LOVE this saw its great. but it was stolen now i'm getting a new saw and i need help. is the 12 inch makita just like the 10 inch and has anyone used the 12 inch makita and the new 12 inch Milwaukee. i need a 12 inch we hang a lot of 5 1/4 base and i need to be able to cut it standing up. i did have a chance to try the new bosch, the robotics were cool, but thats it . i didn't like enough to own it .

thanks again for the help
poya


----------



## Jophus

I just bought this saw the other night and I am going to check how square the blade and fence are out of the box. Any advice on which to square first or how to get as accurate as possible without a digital angle gauge? The small plastic square that comes with the saw is useless…I'm assuming. Thanks.


----------



## GilaJorge

I have a Makita 1011 and want some of the new features….will be getting the 1016L over the Bosch or others…have been pleased with Makita quality…


----------



## DAC

I just got mine and after adjusting the fence everything is dead on. Dust collection is another issue. There is a plastic piece in the DC area that just gets in the way and does nothing else. Two screws and I removed it. I took a plastic funnel and cut it to fit. I also added a rubber flap that spreads out a bit and protrudes out of the slot a bit. Just enough to line up with the line on the body of the saw. This improved the dust collection a bunch from the original. Still not perfect but a whole lot better and as I had an old funnel my cost was zero.
I did not have to bolt the funnel into the saw so it can be removed and the original peice put back if you need to send the saw back for warranty reasons. I have included a crude drawing so you can get a better idea of what I did


----------



## DAC

On the right side of the saw head there are two black screws that hold a rectangular black piece of plastic in the saw head. It serves no other purpose other than to block air flow in the dust collection area. After my Funnel idea i thought more about it and decided to remove this piece of plastic and then use double sided tape on some plastic to get me a larger gathering area for dust. The removal of the plastic peice was a large increase in itself but with the addition of a larger scoop area the dust collection had been improved. It will never be dust free but it is now much better. Save the part and screws so you can put it back together if you need to send the saw back in for warranty.


----------



## DAC

i am sending mine back. there are just some things that do not work out for me. I really miss having a work light on the saw. I miss the ease of left handed use even though I am right handed sometime I have to use the left. I am not happy with the fence. dual lazers or no lazers. without the work light the single lazer can throw your thinking off. heh I am just human afterall


----------



## yoda21

I just bought this saw recently. The 90 degree bevel stop is out of adjustment. Can you please explain how to do this adjustment?


----------



## DAC

sorry but I sold mine over a year ago and bought the Bosch so I don't remember how. The Makita just made me angry.


----------

